

Tweethook: Twitter data, pushed to you - nirmal
https://tweethook.com/

======
nirmal
Official press release is available here: <http://www.pitchengine.com/free-
release.php?id=27243>

------
jazzychad
Here is the "Review My Startup" thread for this:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=850819>

~~~
nirmal
Sorry Chad, I got a little excited and posted it here. :)

Everyone, upvote his Review thread.

------
miracle
How dpo they get the data? Do they have access to the firehose?

~~~
anApple
jazzychad, how do you get the data?

~~~
jazzychad
I definitely do not have the firehose. I get the data with already available
API methods.

------
joshfinnie
I would be very nervous that this is something Twitter themselves are thinking
of doing. This was talked about being one of the possible revenue streams for
Twitter, and I fear that if and when Twitter turns this function on this
website would be null-and-void.

Great idea though; however, I think the prices might be a little high for the
common user. If you are focusing solely on businesses, you have hit your price
point.

I wish you luck!

~~~
dmor
seems like doing something they are trying to do themselves could be good,
perhaps they'll purchase it? that's what they did with summize.com for twitter
search... and they have quite a bit more cash now than they did then

------
FreeRadical
Why would someone use this over the twitter stream api directly?

~~~
jazzychad
Good question. Here are some reasons:

-Stream only tracks keyword tokens. TweetHook uses the Twitter Search query syntax.

\- Using the stream requires a dedicated server with a dedicated TCP
connection resource to consume and parse/handle the data. TweetHook only
requires that you have a web server somewhere that can handle POST data. Also
TweetHook supports multiple endpoints, whereas the Stream can only terminate
in one location.

\- Using the stream requires the consumer to multiplex the data and determine
what keyword was matched when receiving data. TweetHook provides the actual
query that was matched with the POSTed data. No multiplexing required.

\- The Stream requires a good bit of technical knowhow to get it running
correctly. TweetHook aims to make receiving search data easy and accessible to
anyone who has a website and knows some scripting. A Wordpress plugin could be
developed, for example, to receive and display tweets relevant to the blog's
content. Tweets could then be loaded from a local cache instead of depending
on fetching data from the Twitter servers using a javascript widget (which
usually delays page loads).

\- Currently the Stream and the Twitter Search data have different EULAs/TOS
(this could change, of course).

This question is something I have thought quite a bit about as the Streaming
API was launched after development on TweetHook had started. Currently I do
not point out these differences on the website since I did not want to make it
look like I was downplaying the Streaming API, which in itself is actually
pretty cool.

Personally, I think that webhooks are more accessible to developers, and
eventually to more tech savvy users like some bloggers. That's my $0.02 at
least.

[edit] made some grammatical corrections

------
wastedbrains
Also similar to GNIP

